# Flow rhythm/Flow M11



## CraftyHands (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just picked up a board and binding combo for 300 bucks brand new last years model. Seeing if I got a decent deal and whatnot. 

Set up is a Flow Rhythm 155 with Flow M11 bindings. 

What do y'all think?


----------

